# Bed-guard for co-sleeping - recommendations?



## Maid Marian

I sleep on the outside of our king-size bed, so when we co-sleep with the baby, we'll need a bedguard to stop him rolling out. There are so many out there, I have no idea which to choose, so any recommendations would be really appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

Bump :D


----------



## Kaites

We've got the Summer Infant Sure and Secure bedrail. It also comes in a double rail version but we only needed one since hubby could hold her in on the other side and when she's eventually in her own room, her bed will be against the wall. I like that it's really tall too so it still works with our ridiculously deep mattress.


----------



## kria

Hi, this is the only one I know of that has been approved to be used for babies. Rest are generally for toddlers. We are planning to co-sleep and use this and best of all it is British made. They come in different sizes. Check out the baby bumper here.

https://www.bed-guards.co.uk/


----------



## DarlingMe

Not sure if it is what you are looking for but have you looking into the arm's reach co-sleeper? It attaches to the outside of the bed so LO has his own basinett but is right next to you.


----------

